# Photo of the Month Winner March 2013 Rotanimod



## Overread (May 1, 2013)

March was a very hotly contested month, with many fantastic photos appearing. Indeed one of the strongest months we've had in a long while, but only one could win and Rotanimod pulled ahead with his photo Thor's Majesty (I wonder if the gods to help out with votes )


----------



## ronlane (May 1, 2013)

+1 Congrats


----------



## rokstomper (May 1, 2013)

That is an incredible photo. congrats to Rotanimod.


----------



## Trever1t (May 1, 2013)

Yeah yeah! Way to go Rotanimod  :smileys:


----------



## kathyt (May 1, 2013)

Imagine that, the little sh*t wins again! An image of some dumb sinkhole! Soooo kidding rotanimod! Well deserved.


----------



## Michael79 (May 1, 2013)

That is an incredible shot! Congrats Rotanimod, this was an awesome month.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone who voted! I'm honored to receive this recognition, especially in a pool of such great photos this month. 



ronlane said:


> +1 Congrats



Thanks Ron



rokstomper said:


> That is an incredible photo. congrats to Rotanimod.



Thanks Rokstomper 



Trever1t said:


> Yeah yeah! Way to go Rotanimod  :smileys:



 thanks Bill 



kathythorson said:


> Imagine that, the little sh*t wins again! An image of some dumb sinkhole! Soooo kidding rotanimod! Well deserved.



Kathy Kathy Kathy, what are we going to do with you? Thanks! 



Michael79 said:


> That is an incredible shot! Congrats Rotanimod, this was an awesome month.



Yes it was a pretty awesome month. Icecanam had some amazing nominations among a large number of others. Thanks!!


----------



## Derrel (May 1, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Imagine that, the little sh*t wins again! An image of some dumb sinkhole! Soooo kidding rotanimod! Well deserved.



Flirting like a schoolgirl...    ;-)

Nice job dude! Well-deserved win!


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2013)

Congrats! Certainly a winning worthy shot!


----------



## snowbear (May 1, 2013)

Congrat's.


----------



## KrisztinaK (May 3, 2013)

I'm not in the least bit surprised to see this photo win.
I loved this picture when you first posted it.  It's truly magnificent.

Congrats on the win!  It's well deserved.


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 3, 2013)

I'm happy to see him win but isn't the idea supposed to be new photos taken during the month and not old photos that were previously posted?

Maybe I do not understand the rules.


----------



## mishele (May 3, 2013)

Sexy and talented....damn!!


----------



## IByte (May 3, 2013)

...there was a contest?


----------



## Overread (May 3, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> I'm happy to see him win but isn't the idea supposed to be new photos taken during the month and not old photos that were previously posted?
> 
> Maybe I do not understand the rules.



Photos nominated must be posted during the month in the thread that they are nominated from. The photo itself could be decades old or even a repost to the site. We've never operated a rule that the photos must be posted and taken only recently because its basically impossible to practically enforce such a rule within the context of this competition.


----------



## TimothyJinx (May 3, 2013)

Congrats! That is one amazing photo.


----------



## ktan7 (May 4, 2013)

What an amazing photo!


----------



## Benco (May 4, 2013)

Great shot, well done.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (May 4, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Flirting like a schoolgirl...    ;-)
> 
> Nice job dude! Well-deserved win!





TATTRAT said:


> Congrats! Certainly a winning worthy shot!






snowbear said:


> Congrat's.



Thanks all. 




DanHill said:


> Oh my!! This is absolutely stunning!!! I just love the super fabulous sunshine, the cloud, and the amazing scenery!!!
> Well, is this the original shot or did you do some post production on it?
> Just so beautiful!!!



Well, every shot is processed in one way or another  



KrisztinaK said:


> I'm not in the least bit surprised to see this photo win.
> I loved this picture when you first posted it.  It's truly magnificent.
> 
> Congrats on the win!  It's well deserved.



Thanks KrisztinaK



jwbryson1 said:


> I'm happy to see him win but isn't the idea supposed to be new photos taken during the month and not old photos that were previously posted?
> 
> Maybe I do not understand the rules.



FWIW I had previously posted photos from this location, but this photo was new when I posted it and taken in the actual month. 



mishele said:


> Sexy and talented....damn!!



Sexier than Chris Hemsworth? 



TimothyJinx said:


> Congrats! That is one amazing photo.





ktan7 said:


> What an amazing photo!





Benco said:


> Great shot, well done.



Thanks all.


----------



## cgipson1 (May 4, 2013)

:hail: The Dominator strikes again!


----------



## Soukmixay79 (May 16, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## smerchant (May 20, 2013)

Really amazing photo. Congratulations!


----------



## Hiseyes (May 20, 2013)

This is such a captivating image!!  Absolutely incredible!!


----------



## kja6 (May 30, 2013)

Wonderful shot! Where does all that water go? You'd think the hole would fill up by now


----------



## ChrisCalvin (Jun 1, 2013)

amazing photo


___________________
Chris @ Photography Names


----------



## luongvuptit (Jun 23, 2013)

that's great photo.it make love natuaral than. beautiful scenery !!


----------



## CreationEarth (Jul 1, 2013)

That's a fantastic shot. Congrats!!!

Amazing Photos of Nature & Photos of Interesting Places | Free Photography Contests


----------



## SmilingTears (Jun 4, 2014)

Overread said:


> March was a very hotly contested month, with many fantastic photos appearing. Indeed one of the strongest months we've had in a long while, but only one could win and Rotanimod pulled ahead with his photo Thor's Majesty (I wonder if the gods to help out with votes )



The picture is unavailable at this time..!


----------

